# Seeking trainers in NoVA



## Knave (Apr 29, 2012)

Hello everyone! We've recently gained a new furball of a German Shepherd from Alta-Tollhaus kennels in Michigan. While he won't be home until June at 16wks of age, I'm doing my research in advance. 
I'm in search of trainers in Northern Virginia (or DC area) with experience training working dogs. Ideally, I'd like to find one person to go to for both general obedience and Shutzhund. 

This will be my first foray into the dog sports world so, any advice on trainers and/or groups in the area would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## NolaGSP (Oct 24, 2011)

I am also looking for a trainer near that area. Ill be moving out to Virgina Beach in a couple months. I would like to get my GSP into SAR.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

There are quite a few members on the board from the N VA/MD area so hopefully they'll see this and chime in..


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

What part of NoVA are you located in? We have lots of good trainers although I don't know how many of them train Schutzhund.

Also, when you pup is old enough, VGSR has a weekly walk with lots of GSD participants. A few of the folk that go every week are very experienced trainers too. Here is some information about the weekly (Every Sunday morning) walk. 


*Sunday, May 6, 2012 – 10:00 a.m. Dog Walk at the Occoquan Regional Park. 10:00 a.m.
This walk is on a paved 1.5 mile trail (3 miles round trip) with additional paved areas and non-paved trails for those who prefer a longer walk. This park is equipped with bathrooms and drink machines. The walk can be attended by any dog owners (VGSR and Non-VGSR) that enjoy the opportunity to socialize 
their personal dogs with other well-mannered dogs. If you are thinking of adopting a German Shepherd and would like to meet some of the VGSR Alumni dogs, please stop by; this walk is open to anyone and you do not need to have a dog to participate. 

If you are planning to adopt and already have a dog this a great way to determine how your dog gets along with German Shepherds. Some of the best “teachers” are other well behaved dogs. Hope to see you there!

Use the parking lot attached to the Marina Parking Lot, on the attached map it is marked as “park here”. 
Reminder: Bring water for your dog, No flexi leads and make sure you have a secure collar. All dogs attending must be UTD with current tags.
Occoquan Regional Park - 9751 Ox Road - Lorton, VA 22079
*


----------



## jnr (Feb 3, 2012)

*If Rockville MD is a possibility . .*

I am in the MD suburbs of DC, also waiting on a puppy. Our breeder recommended that we take a look at Dogsense Unlimited in Rockville (Dog Sense Unlimited). While I have not used them yet, I visited and spent a good 45 minutes talking to them, and was happy with what I saw (including the two beautiful working line GSDs behind the desk). They have a variety of training options, and if you are willing to come a few minutes over the river, they might be an option. I am sure that there are other options in NOVA, but thought you might want to consider this depending on where you are located.


----------

